# free plants to club members



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a list of what I have Hyptis lorentziana, LINDERNIA DUBIA, RO,TALA INDICA, Pogostemon erectus, ERIOCAULON SP. 'Type II, BACOPA SP. 'JAPAN', HYDROCOTYLE SIBTHORPIOIDES, LINDERNIA SP. 'INDIA', LUDWIGIA SENEGALENSIS, PERSICARIA HYDROPIPEROIDES, PERSICARIA SP. 'KAWAGOEANUM', ROTALA MACRANDRA 'MINI TYPE 2', SYNGONANTHUS SP. 'BELEM', SYNGONANTHUS SP. 'MANAUS'. If you are interested pm me. I will keep them till Tue maybe wensday. My address is 201 Morgan place, Arlington.76010. I am near cowboy stadium but right across the St. from GM plant. My car is in the shop so if you want them you will have to drive .I could meet you at cowboys dance hall if you want. Some of these plants may have some thread algae. Just so you know but nothing that can't be removed easily by hand.


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Pmed


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd like a few stems that are shrimp friendly. I'll be at meeting.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Joey, Todd states he has no transportation so you'd have to pu plus the post is a week old so plants may be gone or trashed.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oops I've been gone for a week with out a phone or lab top the green/brown/maroon people said no to those. new A.S. meds make joey all better again.  I tried to pull my self up out of bed and tank went crashing.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a few of each of the plants listed. If you want any of them pm me and I will bring them to the meeting.I have about 6 erio. Type 2. So I will limit them to 1 per member and 2 to anyone who this will be there first meeting and they are a brand new member. For the rest of the plants I have about 3 stems for each plant.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

PM sent.


----------

